# Water temps falling fast now



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Water temps along DE/MD coast finally have dropped to 65 degrees, down from 69 just a week or so ago 

Not sure what Tropical Storm Noel will do to the water temps, but it will likely stir things up a little ... I'm hoping that will be a good thing 

It's starting to look like our trip for the Nov 9/10/11 weekend may just have the right conditions coming together for some serious action


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Agreed. Its about time for some good MD/DE surf fishing. Last year we went well into January. Looks like more of the same this year at least the way the weather and water temps have been going.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

nah...my dad is coming up this weekend for me to take him in search of jumbo blues and rockfish... so they will be hear this weekend!

NNE around 10 on Saturday.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll be there the 9,10,11th - so you can be sure there will be NO fish around


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Agreed. Its about time for some good MD/DE surf fishing. Last year we went well into January. Looks like more of the same this year at least the way the weather and water temps have been going.


I hope you don't let your son outfish ya again this year Milt...LOL.. when Lip and your bud slammed into the fish and left you high and dry that was a tad bit humorous... 

Yeah, yeah, yeah, I know.. you didn't have the purple bag with yaopcorn:


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

predicted NE winds this weekend. Hopefully that will bring them in! The beaches will be rough, but hopefully 8 will hold.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> I hope you don't let your son outfish ya again this year Milt...LOL.. when Lip and your bud slammed into the fish and left you high and dry that was a tad bit humorous...
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah, I know.. you didn't have the purple bag with yaopcorn:


Hey Bri, I guess my secret is out (purple bag)  My son outfishing me is another matter altogether...

And when was it that Lip slammed into the feesh? I really missed that one!!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

The water will definitely be crashing:

THIS AFTERNOON...NW WINDS 5 TO 10 KT...BECOMING E EARLY IN THE EVENING. SEAS 2 TO 3 FT...MAINLY IN E SWELL WITH A DOMINANT PERIOD OF 10 SECONDS. .TONIGHT...S WINDS 5 KT. SEAS 2 FT. MAINLY E SWELL 2 FT WITH A DOMINANT PERIOD OF 11 SECONDS. .WED...S WINDS 5 TO 10 KT. SEAS 2 TO 3 FT. .WED NIGHT...S WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 2 TO 3 FT... BUILDING TO 4 FT AFTER MIDNIGHT. .THU...W WINDS 10 TO 15 KT...BECOMING NW 15 TO 20 KT IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 4 TO 5 FT. .THU NIGHT...N WINDS 20 TO 25 KT WITH GUSTS TO AROUND 30 KT. SEAS 6 TO 7 FT...BUILDING TO 7 TO 9 FT AFTER MIDNIGHT. .FRI...N WINDS 20 TO 25 KT...DIMINISHING TO 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 6 TO 8 FT...SUBSIDING TO 4 TO 5 FT. .SAT...NW WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 4 FT


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Those gusty winds will also be wicking ahead at the water temps. I am going to be down AI on the 12th since I have of work


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

3 words:

ABout Friggin Time!

Either this week or next I be there, then keeping close eye on water temp, moon and tides.

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing:

Have Jeep might travel


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

look who the cold water temps brought out of the woodworks!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

HuskyMD said:


> look who the cold water temps brought out of the woodworks!


Who, what, where?

Have Jeep am travelling


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i wonder if the water at OC is super clear after the rain like it was at romancoke today!!!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

shaggy said:


> 3 words:
> 
> ABout Friggin Time!
> 
> ...


Hey, good to hear from ya  I guess work must be slowing down a little for you to even take the time to log onto P&S


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

*Hoping....*

to get down the 9th, 10th and 11th. Bouy report from Del. bay does show temps finally dropping. Given that the water temp lags the air temp by about 10-14 days down there, if things stay this way the fish should start to move. Not sure this storm will rough things up too much. Seems like it may be heading north then out to sea. I guess the temps and time will tell


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am wondering this storm coming up the coast from the Tropics will impact the water temps. Here we are so glad when they drop a few degrees and now this storm will prabalby bring some warmer water/air up this way. Hopefully not!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Today's water temps from:
http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/ocean-city-maryland.html


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

*Dropping like a rock .... fish!*


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

fishhead said:


> Water temps along DE/MD coast finally have dropped to 65 degrees, down from 69 just a week or so ago
> 
> Not sure what Tropical Storm Noel will do to the water temps, but it will likely stir things up a little ... I'm hoping that will be a good thing
> 
> It's starting to look like our trip for the Nov 9/10/11 weekend may just have the right conditions coming together for some serious action


*CHOPPERS???? *


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

NEIV164Owl said:


> *CHOPPERS???? *




I can't wait :fishing::fishing::fishing:

I LOVE BLUEFISH !!!


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

*Latest......*

water temp from bouy Station 44009 - DELAWARE BAY 26 NM Southeast of Cape May, NJ .....
11 06 11:50 am 62.6 
11 06 10:50 am 62.8 
11 06 9:50 am 62.8 
11 06 8:50 am 62.6
11 06 7:50 am 62.6 
11 06 6:50 am 62.6 
11 06 5:50 am 62.6 
11 06 4:50 am 62.6 
11 06 3:50 am 62.6 
11 06 2:50 am 62.4 
11 06 1:50 am 62.6 
11 06 12:50 am 62.6


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Sweeet! I need to get back to Maryland waters. I feel like I'm going through withdrawal. 3 weeks with no fishing in OC. It's killin me, man.... :--|


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

*Here's the link*

Oh, and here's that link in case you need it. Pretty good info ... I think my nephew found it recently and sent it onto me.

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/ocean-city-maryland.html


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

*Sry...*

guess I should have included a link also....

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=44009


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Sweeet! I need to get back to Maryland waters. I feel like I'm going through withdrawal. 3 weeks with no fishing in OC. It's killin me, man.... :--|


FB ... Aren't you surrounded by fishable water where you are? 

The fish will be here when you get back. It is just starting to get a bit chilly. I think a repeat of last year is in the cards. I just hope the pods aren't spaced so far apart as last year. Translation ... I hope a pod of fish (blues or stripers) is moving through at the time I am fishing


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> FB ... Aren't you surrounded by fishable water where you are?


I'm back in the office now. Florida was lots of fun, but there were no tog. Kinda feels like I'm not really fishing unless there is a chance at catching one of those.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Milt, it was the day I met you for the first time when I catching fish and helping your son land his while you were playing grab arse with Brian


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*November 17th...*

Hopefully the large cows will have made their way down from the Northeast. 

See you guys down there - got plans this weekend to move furniture...

Anyone want to meet Husky and me at AI on the 17th for some fishing in the OSV zone?

Sandcrab


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Sandcrab, I will be down there mid-afternoon on Friday (11/16) through Sunday afternoon (11/18) with a couple of my buddies for a fishing weekend. Might even pass you on 301/50.

Granted, you don't know me .............. LOL.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I can't wait :fishing::fishing::fishing:
> 
> I LOVE BLUEFISH !!!


Can't wait, brother... can't wait.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Lipy how big was that bluefish you are holding
in the pic !!!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Sandcrab, I will be down there mid-afternoon on Friday (11/16) through Sunday afternoon (11/18) with a couple of my buddies for a fishing weekend. Might even pass you on 301/50.
> 
> Granted, you don't know me .............. LOL.


Looks for a blue Silverado with a matching cap... Oh yeah - That Husky guy will be fishing with me too... 

Sandcrab


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

A little over 10#s at 33"


----------

